# Potential tire size?



## jmontguire (Feb 27, 2016)

Does anyone know or has anyone tried to fit 31x10.5x15s on a stock first gen x-trail? Would love the beefy look just haven't found anywhere that says it might fit 

Thank you


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Can we ask why??? All for the love of a beefy look? That would be the equivalent --or close to --of a 265/75/15, compared to the stock 15'' size of 215-70-15. Its not only a question of width but also of sidewall height and unsprung extra weight at each axle. 
To answer the question at its most basic, I think they are too wide-- widest I have read about that fit would be in 235 to 245 range. Also think they would have too high a sidewall which would probably rub against the strut and the wheel well when trying to turn. They will affect your gearing and speedometer, and make your x trail much slower. It will drive like a pig on asphalt and will probably be less capable off road. Not to mention the extra strain it will put on drivetrain and suspension components. You will also have to go for a lower speed rating.
Anyway here is a thread on the Aussie forum that discusses it, and it will give you an idea what others have tried-- and note people have used lift kits and spacers.
AUSTRALIAN X-TRAIL FORUM :: Wheels & Tyres :: Oversized Tires on T30? Is it possible, anyone done it? | Runboard 

Widest and biggest I have tried are 225/60/17 with an S speed rating, and in a word yuck. I did not like them one bit-- got rid of them after 2 weeks. Have since changed to 225/55/17 H rated Yokohama Geolandars (same as used on a Subaru Forester or Crosstreck) for summers, and they are great and improve handling. For winter I stick with the 215 60 17 stock size mine came with, but with a T speed rating. The other stock size was 215 65 16.


----------



## airineialex (Oct 10, 2017)

i think its 215/65R16... but you can check here : carstiresize.com


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

airineialex said:


> i think its 215/65R16... but you can check here : carstiresize.com


Both sizes were stock. I have 215/65/16 on mine.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

airineialex said:


> i think its 215/65R16... but you can check here : carstiresize.com



Did you actually read what I wrote??? Welcome to the forum. We are a good community and try and help each other with issues related to our X trails. I like that you are posting but please be a little more aware of the sections you are posting in, as well as being a bit more aware of the content of the threads you post in. Reviving 7 or 8 year old threads is a bit pointless.

As to questions about rims and tire sizes, if you have any feel free to ask.

And by the way 215 65 16, 215 65 r16, and 215/65/16 are just different ways of expressing the same thing.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

last year i swapped out my stock 16'' tires for 
Cooper Tires - Discoverer A/T3


Dimensions: 215 / 70 / R 16 / 100T. Slightly higher profile and they probably weigh a bit more per tire then the stock all seasons, but i havent noticed any decrease in fuel economy or a slower sluggish feeling. These Coopers are rated very highly on every canadian/american Tire review website, they are ALL weather ( winter-snow-ice/summer/rain/off road/on road), i still have a very good-comfortable ride on them, very slight non-bothersome noise increase , great so far in the snow/ice i had last winter andSpring, great in the heavy rainy days we get here....and they look really good on my 06 Xtrail, giving it a slightly more aggressive look. As quadraria10 mentioned earlier, i would not go with a big over size tires on compact awd , 165 HP , 4 cyl sport utility vehicle such as ours....overkill and will throw off your speedo, gas mileage, harsh ride, etc.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I had a coworker who put big boots on his 4 cylinder Toyota truck. Just for fun we timed it's 0-100 km time....16.7 seconds.


----------

